# Used Cars in the Jave-Denia-Benissa-Calpe area - advice please



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello all 

today it's me to ask for some advice.


We urgently need to change our car. We're still using our RHD car on GB plates - fully insured and taxed. When we came over here I planned to drive the car back to the UK, sell it there and then buy another car in Spain. Sadly our plans had to change  And now the time is ticking, we all know the legal requirements of driving a foreign registered car in spain, and I dont want to risk any trouble with trafico.

So now I need to get rid of the uk car (2003 Citroen estate - MOT until 01/2010 and tax/insurance until 03/2010) and get a good value used LHD car on spanish plates. Ideally it would be a dealer who takes the GB car as part exchange incl. the paperwork with the DVLA.

I found some dealers on the internet who seem to take in UK cars. But before I contact them I thought I ask you guys. I don't want to end up getting ripped off  So any tips what to look for, what to avoid etc? Maybe someone knows reliable dealers in my area, I'm thinking especially of Steve Hall and Stravinsky who know the larger area around our location quite well.


Thanks a lot in advance
Sebastian


----------



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

*hi*

hi Seb, were are you based? i am going back to the Uk and are looking to get rid of my spanish car either exchange or sell for a UK registered car. Its a citroen xsara 1.6 16 valve, registered feb 2004 38,000km, 2 owners. let me know if its of interest


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

markjd said:


> hi Seb, were are you based? i am going back to the Uk and are looking to get rid of my spanish car either exchange or sell for a UK registered car. Its a citroen xsara 1.6 16 valve, registered feb 2004 38,000km, 2 owners. let me know if its of interest


We are based in Benissa.

Our car is a Citroen C5 SX estate 2.2 Hdi diesel automatic, 90,000 miles - got a new cam belt and water pump in march. When are you thinking of leaving? Anyways, just drop me a line to sebastian.<snip>


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Seb* said:


> We are based in Benissa.
> 
> Our car is a Citroen C5 SX estate 2.2 Hdi diesel automatic, 90,000 miles - got a new cam belt and water pump in march. When are you thinking of leaving? Anyways, just drop me a line to sebastian.<snip>


I think I can judge what is good for my own protection, thank you very much. It wasnt in a format that usually gets scanned by bots, but hey.

@markjd
I send you a pm with my email


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Seb* said:


> I think I can judge what is good for my own protection, thank you very much. It wasnt in a format that usually gets scanned by bots, but hey.



Forum rules apply to everyone hun!

Jo xxx


----------



## Paul61 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Seb*!

long time reader first time poster

we are in a similar situation to the poster above. we have to go back (though we dont want to!) we are looking for a gb plated car to return to the uk with and have a spanish plated car here. its a ford focus 1.8 tdci trend from 2002, diesel, 70000 km, manual, good condition. mainly driven by the wife.

if you are still looking for another car and want to get rid of the uk car would you consider a swap? or a swap with financial compensation?

i had a look around several dealers in our area but the cars where all run down, some even without mot or out of our price range

paul


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Paul61 said:


> Hi Seb*!
> 
> long time reader first time poster
> 
> ...


Just sent you a message with my email. *wave* JoJo 

Sebastian


----------

